# what's your favorite current 3ds game?



## tinytaylor (Nov 26, 2014)

i'm looking for another game to pick up for my 3ds so I was wondering what are your favorites?


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 26, 2014)

I only have 3 games ATM (pokemon X, super mario 3D land and ACNL) all of those games are super! BUt if I were to pick another game it would probably be fire emblem awakening


----------



## June Bug (Nov 26, 2014)

Fire Emblem: Awakening is definitely a great choice. Great story and game play. Maybe Bravely Default? Although I'm not a fan, a lot of people are. One of the new Pokemon games, if you're into that. Or maybe Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Misuzurin (Nov 26, 2014)

Pokemon AS/OR, Etrian Odyssey 4, and Rune Factory 4 are probably my favorite 3ds games omitting any you listed. Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon is also fun. Virtue's Last Reward I also really like, but you would be doing yourself a great disfavor playing it with out completing the 1st game beforehand.


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 26, 2014)

Fantasy Life is my favorite. (


----------



## Tao (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm enjoying Yoshi's New Island. It's just nice simple fun. It's not particularly hard but it's still very enjoyable :3

I'm jumping in and out of Fantasy Life. It's a really good game, but it feels like it wants more of my time than I have to give to it right now.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 26, 2014)

I love ACNL and Pokemon but my favorite is Fantasy Life


----------



## Vinathi (Nov 26, 2014)

I really love Pokemon (will get ORAS soon), but my all time favorite is Rune Factory 4.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 26, 2014)

I love ACNL and Pokemon but I am looking for something different...
Try "Etrian Odyssey"!


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't decide, It's a tie between Fire Emblem Awakening, Pok?mon Sapphire/Ruby and Persona Q.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 26, 2014)

Smash 4 3DS, ACNL, Link Between Worlds, and Kirby Triple Deluxe.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire at the moment. If you played the original Hoenn games, this will be really nostalgic.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bravely Default!!!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 27, 2014)

RUNE FACTORY 4 pls play it


----------



## Improv (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokemon Omega Ruby & Fantasy Life are my two favorite games right now.


----------



## Cou (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm between Fire Emblem: Awakening and Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies. Fantasy Life is also pretty great esp with the long amount of playtime


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

Alpha sapphire yas

Still acnl


----------



## Pearls (Nov 27, 2014)

My favourite game is currently Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright c:
Then probably Phoenix Wright Duel Destinies.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 27, 2014)

acnl


----------



## Labrontheowl (Nov 27, 2014)

Fantasy life.


----------



## unravel (Nov 27, 2014)

Pokemon OR is okay-ish


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 1, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire at the moment. If you played the original Hoenn games, this will be really nostalgic.



I think I'm gonna get that one just because of this lol. Pokemon Sapphire was life.. I was really considering Smash 4 but the hype here is pm dead (or on this thread at least)


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Super Smash Brothers for 3DS for sure.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 2, 2014)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.


----------



## Ponyu (Dec 2, 2014)

ACNL is my all-time favourite, but my current go-to's are Fantasy Life (<3!!!) and Pok?mon AS


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 2, 2014)

right now PKMN AS


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 2, 2014)

My favourite 3DS game right now is Pokemon OR. (*^-^*)


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 3, 2014)

Pokemon AS


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 3, 2014)

kh dream drop distance.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's my top two x3

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf: Super fun and addicting, always something for you to know. Highly recommended

2. Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire: Really great remakes of the originals. Huge improvements from X/Y and overall a beautiful game


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 4, 2014)

Right now it's probably either Kid Icarus Uprising or ACNL.


----------



## Diancie (Dec 4, 2014)

I currently love Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 4, 2014)

Smash Brothers and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.

Kirby Triple Deluxe is great too!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 4, 2014)

Wait 2 people said Sonic Boom...


----------



## piplupx3 (Dec 4, 2014)

My favorites are Animal Crossing New Leaf and Mario Kart 7.


----------



## Joy (Dec 4, 2014)

Fantasy Life and Super Smash Bros


----------



## Holla (Dec 5, 2014)

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire need I say more? 

Though, it is a remake of my very first video game ever so... xD


----------



## meriwether (Dec 5, 2014)

rune factory 4 is amazing...i suggest that one. fire emblem awakening is also great.  i've always loved harvest moon, so of course i love harvest moon: a new beginning  

i have spent the most time on new leaf by far and it is probably my overall favorite


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Dec 5, 2014)

aww i forgot about kid ickyrus uprising


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Currently ACNL and Smash. c:
Although Fantasy Life seems perfect for me, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 6, 2014)

My favorite game that I have is Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 6, 2014)

ACNL is probably my favourite 3DS game. Other than that I love Pokemon X, Pokemon AS and Fantasy Life.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 6, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Fantasy Life is my favorite. (


I second this.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 6, 2014)

My current favorite games are ACNL and Fantasy Life. I haven't played Pokemon AS yet so I can't really say that's my favorite. Lol. xD


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 6, 2014)

I currently have three favorite 3DS games: Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and Rocket Slime(Japanese game). I want to get Fantasy Life and Fire Emblem, but bleh, too many new games coming out.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Dec 6, 2014)

I have few games for the 3DS, so the default unfortunately has to be Animal Crossing.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 6, 2014)

A Link Between Worlds is my favorite.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 6, 2014)

ACNL (unsurprisingly) and A Link Between Worlds.

I also really really like Ocarina of Time 3D and Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## uyumin (Dec 6, 2014)

Mario kart 7


----------



## Loriii (Dec 7, 2014)

Animal Crossing New Leaf and The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds are my top two


----------



## Vinathi (Dec 11, 2014)

Rune Factory 4 
Took me a bit to get into it, but the story is very good <3


----------



## charmed girl (Dec 11, 2014)

Definitely loving Fantasy Life at the moment.


----------



## Joy (Dec 11, 2014)

Vinathi said:


> Rune Factory 4
> Took me a bit to get into it, but the story is very good <3



I've actually been thinking about buying it for christmas
Its either that game or Fire Emblem


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 18, 2014)

I really liked Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon even if I never finished it despite being close to the end. It's really fun.


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Dec 18, 2014)

Let me make the case for perhaps the most underrated game Cooking Mama. Now, I know what you're thinking that its a short mini-game fest of the same things. Let me ask you this, do you like games such as DDR, Final Fantasy Theatrythm, or any other skill based rhythm game? Well then Cooking Mama is the game for you! 

  First off it has a unique usage of the stylus compared to some tacky game mechanics found on similar games. You get satisfaction at figuring out a skill, and yes in some cases the older cooking mama games are better but overall they all maintain the same level of quality. Heres another bonus, don't have 39 dollars? No Problem! You can find a cheap copy of the game or one a few years old and it will look and play just as good! 

 Not only do you have the addictiveness of playing a skill-based game but the gorgeous design adds to the experience, the food always looks as if you can almost smell or taste it.

 Sorry for the rant just can't speak highly enough


----------



## n64king (Dec 18, 2014)

TheNoblePoptart said:


> Let me make the case for perhaps the most underrated game Cooking Mama.
> 
> Sorry for the rant just can't speak highly enough




Cooking Mama 5 is awesome, it's the first CM game I've ever owned myself. My friend got it for himself and I. :O I want a WiiU version now, I bet the gamepad would make an awesome pan, or pot, or wok or something haha


----------



## kesttang (Dec 18, 2014)

My current favorite game is still ACNL.


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 18, 2014)

I've really been getting back into ACNL lately.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm leaning towards ACNL over Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (i only have two copies of ACNL and one copy of Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, I am getting LoZ Ocarina of Time in a few days). ACNL was the reason i got my 3ds xl since ACWW was my favorite regular ds game and i grew up with it. For whatever reason i decided to skip over Pokemon X/Y (haven't missed a pokemon release since Ruby/Emerald/Sapphire for the GBA. I am very happy i decided to get into these games and i haven't regretted my purchase one bit. Plus i'm getting LoZ Majora's Mask when it releases and that will probably become my favorite game over ACNL


----------



## Miily (Dec 26, 2014)

ACNL


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

Miily said:


> ACNL



ditto~


----------

